# Useless gadget of the day: usb RC car



## tingo (Mar 6, 2011)

Today I found a Dream Cheeky USB RC Car at the local flea market. I took it home, and after having fixed the garage door, and checking that it was ok, I wondered how to test it. A bit of searching, and I found this program, which allowed me to test the gadget on my G4 Mac mini. It worked. Next step, connect it to a FreeBSD machine, and see what happens:

```
tingo@kg-v2$ uname -a
FreeBSD kg-v2.kg4.no 8.1-STABLE FreeBSD 8.1-STABLE #3: Thu Sep 16 22:18:48 CEST 2010     root@kg-v2.kg4.no:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```
From /var/log/messages:

```
Mar  6 21:49:04 kg-v2 kernel: ugen2.3: <Rocket Baby> at usbus2
Mar  6 21:49:04 kg-v2 kernel: uhid0: <Rocket Baby Rocket Baby, class 0/0, rev 1.10/0.01, addr 3> on usbus2
```
Trying *usbhidctl*:

```
root@kg-v2# usbhidctl -f uhid0 -a
usbhidctl: USB_SET_IMMED: Device not configured
root@kg-v2# usbhidctl -f uhid0 -r
Report descriptor:
Collection page=0xffa0 usage=0x0001
Collection page=0xffa0 usage=0x0002
Input   size=8 count=1 page=0xffa1 usage=0x0003, logical range -128..127, physical range 0..-1
Output  size=8 count=1 page=0xffa1 usage=0x0005, logical range -128..127, physical range 0..-1
End collection
End collection
Total   input size 1 bytes
Total  output size 1 bytes
Total feature size 0 bytes
```
So, has anyone written drivers and / or software to control toys like this?


----------

